# Halogen Light Fixture Turns On And Off After A While



## Perumexican (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello all!

I have a light fixture with MR16 halogens that has recently started turning on and off on its own after having been on for a while. I'd say it usually takes about 10 minutes for this to start happening. At first, I thought it was one of the kids messing with the lights. It's a very methodical on and off, on and off, on and off. I've tried Googling an answer and searching this forum, but can you guess how many hits I get for "lights turning on and off" 

Thank you!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There is a little thermostat inside the housing---it's getting to hot and turning off the light--

Use smaller bulbs or change to a more open cover or replace the thermostat.---Mike---


----------



## Perumexican (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. We've been here for five years and have never had a problem with the fixture. Is there a standard thermostat I should use, or should I just open up the housing and see what I find?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will see a small 1/2"x1" silver metal thing with two wires---

Did you add new insulation above the light--that can cause over heating if the can is not IC rated (insulation contact)

Might be easiest to look at one in the store and see how it's wired---Mike----


----------



## Perumexican (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't done anything to it. The last time I had to change a light bulb was maybe almost two years ago. I haven't touched the fixture since then. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Faulty lamp bases are also a common fault 
with MR16 style lights,
Just wiggle the wires around a bit,
If the light goes off and on,
just replace the base.


----------



## Perumexican (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, mate! I'll check that out as well.


----------

